# Expensive waxes



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Probably a silly question from a relative noob.

All of the limited edition waxes, and expensive ranges, do people actually use them?
I see some for sale and they are always as new in great looking tubs and it got me thinking. Are they seen as more of a collectors thing rather than a usable product?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on the individual really. If bought by pros they'll charge an upgrade fee for more expensive products. There are a lot of collectors though and waxes will last a long time, I've been through a lot and some of the higher end ones but they were always bought with the intention of using them and not just sitting in a fridge losing value. 
Worth noting on some of the more expensive waxes you can be paying for the packaging as much as anything, some containers are truly works of art and worthy of displaying as such, the fact they contain decent wax too could be seen as a bonus.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive always wondered with expensive waxes, are they actually worth the extra money. Can they be any better than your usual £20-£50 waxes


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I always say that waxes are bit like watches. They all tell the time, some better than others, but you do feel good when you are wearing an expensive one.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I buy expensive watches but I would never buy a wax over £40, where do I stand? lol

Gonz.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I buy expensive watches but I would never buy a wax over £40, where do I stand? lol
> 
> Gonz.


In front of your laptop???


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i have just bought a limited edition wax and recently just used it, i dont buy waxes just to look at, yeh there are wooden pots which are a work of art etc. and people do collect them and not use them, i guess they dont want it to get damaged and it holds its value better if the wax hasnt been used
like wilco said it depends on the individual and if they are willing to spend a lot of money on a wax to just look at or use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a few expensive waxes, some in wooden pots and aluminium Pistons but they do get used. Granted maybe not too often but that's because I have so many waxes and there's not enough weeks in the year to use them all.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've tried a wax or two over the time I've been on the forum.

All I can say is nothing wrong with a lower priced wax take for example FK1000p (queue arguments as to whether it's a wax ) which is really easy to apply, remove and gives great protection. It's superb value and does everything you want it to. Can't get away from the fact though it stinks!

Other waxes will use oils, scents etc which make a product far more pleasurable to use and I'd say to a point are definitely worth the extra money.

As has been said some products are priced in part due to packaging but again to a point and IMO it's worth it.

Would be boring if we all liked exactly the same thing.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I have a few expensive waxes, some in wooden pots and aluminium Pistons but they do get used. Granted maybe not too often but that's because I have so many waxes and there's not enough weeks in the year to use them all.


Just a few Kerry? Really? 😂


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I think £40 is about as much as I would would want to spend on a wax. I think higher end waxes tend to be more Collective items then Practical. 

They hold there value if not gain the limited edition waxes and the more expensive ones so I guess it's almost a small investment. 

I'm happy buying 30-50ml samples so I get to try more waxes more often.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I've spent about £10,000 on my wax collection over the years and enjoyed every minute of it. Head has ruled the heart now though hence my big sale threads.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

maybe there should be a thread for the most expensive waxes, (maybe there prob is).
i am interested in seeing these ones that you pros collect.
and whats this about keeping waxes in a fridge :tumbleweed:

this site costs me a fortune already, now i seem to need a fridge in the garage too.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

K777mk2 said:


> maybe there should be a thread for the most expensive waxes, (maybe there prob is).
> i am interested in seeing these ones that you pros collect.
> and whats this about keeping waxes in a fridge :tumbleweed:
> 
> this site costs me a fortune already, now i seem to need a fridge in the garage too.


If you check my 2 threads on the for sale section you'll see the range of pots that cost ££££


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

the billet ones are incredible looking. But if you actually use the wax what do you do with the tub/box?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

scuba-phil said:


> the billet ones are incredible looking. But if you actually use the wax what do you do with the tub/box?


You can have them refilled Phil:thumb:


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I buy expensive watches but I would never buy a wax over £40, where do I stand? lol
> 
> Gonz.


I think i with you :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

keeping waxes in the fridge supposedly keeps them fresh and stops them melting   ie keeps them firmer.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the little sample pots so I can try multiple products, even a so called panel pot will last you more than a year if you are just waxing your own car.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I see waxes in billets of machined and anodised aluminium, glass crystal jars, whatever. To me, that's just an expensive and impractical container for something I want to be able to just pop in my detailing bag. To others, it's an _objet d'art_ that they would display in a glass cabinet.

So whether it's "worth it" depends on what you really want from a wax - something to protect your car? A collector's item to enjoy looking at and smelling from time to time? That last 3% of bling on your concours-grade car?

Given the stonking finish you can get out of waxes costing well under £50 (even setting a limit of £30 still gets you some great ones) I don't think the more expensive waxes are worth it _as waxes_ - especially when an awful lot of what goes into a great finish happens before you go anywhere near any wax. Whether they're worth it as collectors items, sensory experiences or even luxury products to offer to clients who only want the best for their Ferrari that they've just paid £1,500 to have polished to the Nth degree  is between you and your pocket book.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

CLCC said:


> I like the little sample pots so I can try multiple products, even a so called panel pot will last you more than a year if you are just waxing your own car.


 Spot on,unless detailing for a living multiple 200ml pots would never be empty


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kerr said:


> In front of your laptop???


Don't have a laptop tho!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## kalem (Feb 1, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> I buy expensive watches but I would never buy a wax over £40, where do I stand? lol
> 
> Gonz.


I have a nice breitling cronomat for sale if interested.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

kalem said:


> I have a nice breitling cronomat for sale if interested.


Not that expensive tho !!!!

Gonz.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

kalem said:


> I have a nice breitling cronomat for sale if interested.


Got my interest then realised you didn't say Breguet :wall:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If I compare say 3 waxes I've used - AG HD, AF Desire, RG Black Label. Each increase in price point gave a very noticeable improved ease of use, improved finish and importantly the ongoing 'just waxed' look. So yes I paid a premium for a billet but the wax still justifies it's price and I can get refills at the 'wax only' price :thumb: and just remembered -the aluminium billet maintains the original quality... Works for me...


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I buy expensive watches but I would never buy a wax over £40, where do I stand? lol
> 
> Gonz.


You have iWAX gonz, you dont need anymore :thumb:


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

If you were to apply a 15£ wax to half a bonnet and 200£ To the other half do you think you could tell the difference.

Im not sure I could personally, only durabilitys over time.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spike85 said:


> If you were to apply a 15£ wax to half a bonnet and 200£ To the other half do you think you could tell the difference.
> 
> Im not sure I could personally, only durabilitys over time.


who cares, i would know the difference, but yes you would. a wax costing £15 is a poor wax and cheap ingredients. Unless your including small pots


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I wouldn't say bilt hamber dsw is a poor wax and costs £15.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

The more expensive waxes I've used go on and come off easier than my cheaper waxes...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Is this a typo? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html 
Can anyone justify the cost?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

What sort of price range you talking , thank you

Waxes I've used around 30-40 mark I've had no issues at all. Even collinites 476 is an easy to use cheap wax with awesome durability.



Mike_Wizz said:


> The more expensive waxes I've used go on and come off easier than my cheaper waxes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Spike85 said:


> What sort of price range you talking , thank you
> 
> Waxes I've used around 30-40 mark I've had no issues at all. Even collinites 476 is an easy to use cheap wax with awesome durability.


Well using my ones between 50 and 100 imo are nice than the few cheaper ones I have... although that could be that I have harder to use cheaper ones... autosmart wax (my first one), fusso soft 99 and angelwax dark angel.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spike85 said:


> I wouldn't say bilt hamber dsw is a poor wax and costs £15.


its a sealant


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> its a sealant


:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spike85 said:


> What sort of price range you talking , thank you
> 
> Waxes I've used around 30-40 mark I've had no issues at all. Even *collinites 476* is an easy to use cheap wax with awesome durability.


its a sealant


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

End of the day you buy what you feel like, what you can afford, and enjoy.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> its a sealant


That's new to me then. Didn't no that

so why do they state it as a canuaba Wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Gixxer6 said:


> Is this a typo? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html
> Can anyone justify the cost?


that can work out a very cheap wax for a pro. Used as an upgrade and as i recall you get free refills. At some point it will have more than paid for its self


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spike85 said:


> That's new to me then. Didn't no that
> 
> so why do they state it as a canuaba Wax.


It will contain nuba :thumb: doesnt make it a wax though


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> It will contain nuba :thumb:


Still makes no sense. My car has an engine dosent make it a Ferrari

Either way it's a great product and a great price.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spike85 said:


> Still makes no sense. My car has an engine dosent make it a Ferrari
> 
> Either way it's a great product and a great price.


thats because it has got a ferrari engine 

Just because it says wax on the tin or contains nuba wax doesnt make it a wax.
fk1000 contains nuba but is a sealant, nxt says wax on tin but again is a sealant.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> thats because it has got a ferrari engine
> 
> Just because it says wax on the tin or contains nuba wax doesnt make it a wax.
> fk1000 contains nuba but is a sealant, nxt says wax on tin but again is a sealant.


Can you give us all a very accurate description of what is a wax then please?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I honestly didn't no that. Even bilt hamber themselves state it as a wax 

Wish it was a Ferrari


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I was lucky enough to win this last year - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=364896&highlight=zymol+vintage

That allowed my to try Zymol Vintage and Raceglaze Black Label, something that I would never have done normally. It made me fall in love with waxing again and realise that there is added value in expensive waxes. I now have a moderately large and growing collection of £100+ pots. I might never finish them all, but I certainly enjoy applying them!


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Gixxer6 said:


> Is this a typo? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html
> Can anyone justify the cost?


I saw this, I thought maybe I should ask them to send me a pot for me to review


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

wax-planet said:


> You have iWAX gonz, you dont need anymore :thumb:


Not yet I haven't, it wouldnt go through the letter box!!!!!
Got to go to the bloody post office now. 
Looking forward to using it tho.

Gonz.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

:


Spike85 said:


> If you were to apply a 15£ wax to half a bonnet and 200£ To the other half do you think you could tell the difference.
> 
> Im not sure I could personally, only durabilitys over time.


Well you'll never know unless you try- post your results up (and update monthly?). Have a look at post 46- there's nothing like a convert! :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I started off with dodo juice panels pots, but got the chance at trying a def wax and found it 100x better for me personally. Now I have far too many waxes. All of them get used, depending what I want at that time. 

I like fancy wax pots too, which is a problem ha.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dave-g said:


> I started off with dodo juice panels pots, but got the chance at trying a def wax and found it 100x better for me personally. Now I have far too many waxes. All of them get used, depending what I want at that time.
> 
> I like fancy wax pots too, which is a problem ha.


I know the feeling Dave:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I started off with the cheaper waxes like most and have move on to the odd expensive one. I buy a wax to try out and find that in general the expensive ones are easier to use,I do have the odd one that I haven't used but not that many. Whether you use a wax or just collect them is a personal thing and every one is different.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It's all subjective, I've got a few waxes a couple over that £100 threshold, I also bought a pot of Nattys black recently and got one of the best finishes I've ever achieved and at £24.95 bargain. 

Each to his or her own I say whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Many products have a niche aspect, as said people are free to purchase any item at whatever cost as the value is relative to them, wax for keeping or using. Professional detailers buy products that work for them, this is about durability and the final presentation.

High end consumables do sell from watches to suits, plus many things inbetween it may well be proportionate to the individuals income,or desire to own such items, as mentioned enjoy it.

John Tht.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> If you check my 2 threads on the for sale section you'll see the range of pots that cost ££££


holy ****.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Break down the cost of a premium wax and it's something like 2-3 quid per session,not bad considering how nice they are to use

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I will say tho I wouldn't be interested in paying a premium for a fancy pot/ container

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

No one seems to have asked the obvious question - "what defines an expensive wax"

IE £50 £100 £250 £1000 £2500 etc etc

I'm sure the majority on here proclaiming to have bought expenses waxes aren't buying the £250+ waxes. 

All opinion of course but mine is that anyone paying over about £50 for a lifetime size pot is being mugged off. The sales schpiel is cringe worthy, laden with buzz words to part a fool and his money as quickly as possible. 

Things those fools don't seem to understand:
Carnauba wax is always yellow. Any claim to be clear/pure white etc is a lie. 
Carnauba wax is rock hard. Ergo any claim a wax is pure 100% carnuba is a lie.
All Carnauba waxes contain various other oils etc to keep it in a soft enough state to use. 
Claims you need to soften it with your body heat to apply it are nonsensical. If that was the case it would simply melt off the vehicle as soon as it gets vaguely warm.
These types of claims to sell really expenses waxes are every where and utter bull **** I'm afraid.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

What carnuba waxes, without any sealant polymers or such are there for less than £50??
Pinnacle souveran is white,has it not been refined, according to Mike phillips it has?
Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> What carnuba waxes, without any sealant polymers or such are there for less than £50??
> Pinnacle souveran is white,has it not been refined, according to Mike phillips it has?
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


AS Temptation £24.95  : http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/temptation-150G

"Auto Finesse Temptation contains 28% T1 Grade Brazilian Carnauba Wax by volume, with the remainder being made up by all natural Beeswax, and oils."


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

I've been detailing for nearly 10 years. Started with AG HD, then Collonite 476, then FK 1000p and Collonite 845. Earlier this year I completed a detailing training course and tried Swissvax Best of Show & Shield for the first time. Finished the 3 days course and the first thing I did was buy a pot of both Best of Show and Shield. There's no comparison with the experience of using a higher market wax over your average 20 or 30 quid lifetime pots. If your willing to pay the extra that is.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

graham1970 said:


> What carnuba waxes, without any sealant polymers or such are there for less than £50??
> Pinnacle souveran is white,has it not been refined, according to Mike phillips it has?
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


harly wax contains no synthetics :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> No one seems to have asked the obvious question - "what defines an expensive wax"
> 
> IE £50 £100 £250 £1000 £2500 etc etc
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

I do believe before you start calling people fools and post reasons why they are fools, you should first make sure the things you post are correct.
nuba wax is available in both yellow and a more refined white.
No company has ever claimed there wax is just nuba wax. What they do claim is the actual wax content of the product is only nuba and contains no other type of waxes. hence 100% nuba wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Gixxer6 said:


> AS Temptation £24.95  : http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/temptation-150G
> 
> "Auto Finesse Temptation contains 28% T1 Grade Brazilian Carnauba Wax by volume, with the remainder being made up by all natural Beeswax, and oils."


think you will find there is more in it than what is quoted above. As i recall it contains polymers, although it is a long time since i tryed it. It does for sure contain solvent as well as above ingredients.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> No one seems to have asked the obvious question - "what defines an expensive wax"
> 
> IE £50 £100 £250 £1000 £2500 etc etc
> 
> ...





cheekymonkey said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I do believe before you start calling people fools and post reasons why they are fools, you should first make sure the things you post are correct.
> nuba wax is available in both yellow and a more refined white.
> No company has ever claimed there wax is just nuba wax. What they do claim is the actual wax content of the product is only nuba and contains no other type of waxes. hence 100% nuba wax.


Totally echo Mr Monkey.

Your post certainly marks you as one of the fools that doesn't understand :lol:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I would expect that the exact ingredients would be trade secrets would they not? Obviously with the right equipment your competitors can find out whats in them, but why make it easy for them?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've tried all manner of waxes from a cheap £15 wax which was ok but only ok but when you first start into the detailing lark you don't tend to know any better but as your knowledge grows so does your budget or at least it did with me so I moved up to waxes that were £25/30 again they were ok and a marked improvement on the cheaper waxes then I moved onto getting a custom blend which at the time was £80 which was a lot for me to spend on one wax at the time but then you see just what you can achieve from a higher budget and the price was no longer an issue 

I have yet to push it any further as I'm getting the ease of use and finish I want but I have sold all my widely avaliable waxes in favour of 2 custom blends so my conclusion is yes the more expensive waxes are worth buying and you do see a marked difference in finish from them 

What I will add is at the moment there are a couple of home brew guys producing some stonking waxes and being home brew the prices are silly cheap for a wax that would easily be mistaken for a high end product 

Jays wax, ocd wax and wax110 are just a few


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think its like the theory of diminishing returns.

Say your very first wax cost £15, your pleased and it does a good job

Then a £30 wax is better, looks and feels better

An £80 wax is better still, but is it worth the extra £50

A £150 wax is undoubtedly the best but is it 10 times better than your first wax ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I started with a Farecla Super Gloss wax and loved it, easy on and off and great beading for £15. 

I moved up to AF Illusion for the gloss and AF Desire for longevity, both £50+ waxes that will probably last me a lifetime for the amount I use!!

The thing is with waxes and avid detailers is the fact that a lot of us will apply a wax and then remove it/change it a few weeks later so the price is irrelevant in most cases.

Most people like to try different waxes for various reasons but the price is always going to be the deciding factor for most.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread will come up as long as expensive waxes exist, and the answers will always be the same. There will be a heap of people who have never used an "expensive" wax, and never will on principle, but will state solidly that they are a waste. Even they have not, and will not, use one. 

Waxes are no different to any other product the world over. Some will be way under priced for what they achieve, some know where they should sit, others will try their best to over charge, and others will be expensive and worth it. But the term "worth" is subjective. If there is a wax that 99% of people can not afford, and you are the 1%, then its probably worth it just to say you have it. All i can say is as a pro i have waxes that cost less that £20 and i have waxes that cost over £2k. IMO some of the more expensive waxes ARE worth it. They look premium, they sound premium and they feel premium. If the support is there, and the marketing is there, the buying experience is a good one and the user feels a bit special, then IMO its worth it. 

What most people are really asking when this comes up is "do they look better" , for the most part the answer is no. And when it does its really diminishing returns, like formula 1. But its undeniable that thats what detailing is all about so the two go hand in hand. I will never not have a couple premium waxes around, looking pretty and kicking @ss when i need them, period. As a pro, i feel its my duty to be able to offer the outlandish AND the functional. Who am i to tell someone its a waste of THEIR money


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well described Matt:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wonder what the 2k wax is....?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Wonder what the 2k wax is....?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Thats cheap at £2k
http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-royale-glaze/

Also know of a pot that is £24,000


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

As you can see, I like expensive waxes


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

FFS wanner69!!

Very nice collection there I must say.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Thats cheap at £2k
> http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-royale-glaze/


Refilled for life at least!!

Can't decide if the reviews on that page are taking the pee or not!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What are these "expensive" waxes actually made of though? 

I wonder if the price is due to the development costs rather than ingredients?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> FFS wanner69!!
> 
> Very nice collection there I must say.


Thanks buddy. For sale now though lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> Thanks buddy. For sale now though lol


Am sick


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Am sick


Yeah.....but your getting better  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Yeah.....but your getting better
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Trust you I thought I was in there then:lol:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll tell him your kidneys packed in if you split the freebies with me

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Am sick


Hiya :wave: NO PICS IT DIDNT HAPPEN! You attention seeker....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Hiya :wave: NO PICS IT DIDNT HAPPEN! You attention seeker....


Oh you hard  what would you like to see staples or blood, holes, sad face:lol: what ever you want my dear:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

chongo said:


> what would you like to see


Hot nurses


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Hot nurses


 Applying a Brazilian wax?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hot nurses applying anything

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Applying a Brazilian wax?


Let's just say, I had my first fully decon done on me yesterday  all prep and ready to go:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Seriously though Chongo get to sleep as it won't be long before:-

A) the resident loon on the ward is waking you all up;
B) the heat on the ward starts making you feel like the water in the flower vase is an attractive option; 
C) said nurses will be doing routine obs and telling you in the morning you look tired and should get some rest


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Seriously though Chongo get to sleep as it won't be long before:-
> 
> A) the resident loon on the ward is waking you all up;
> B) the heat on the ward starts making you feel like the water in the flower vase is an attractive option;
> C) said nurses will be doing routine obs and telling you in the morning you look tired and should get some rest


He is the resident loon :wave:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmmm.....nurses....arghhhh

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Let's just say, I had my first fully decon done on me yesterday  all prep and ready to go:thumb:


Fid they clean and seal ya undercarriage mate?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Fid they clean and seal ya undercarriage mate?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Still the odd pipes to seal, but we're getting there :lol:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Still the odd pipes to seal, but we're getting there




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think a lot of people get sucked in by some expensive waxes from companies that use ridiculous gimmicks and claims such as "this wax is the best wax for a Porsche" or "this is the best wax for silver cars". The wax has one job - to protect the paintwork. The actual finish is all in the prep. A car that is brilliantly polished with a £10 wax on will look infinitely better than a scratched and swirled car with a £20000 wax on.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

But will a car that is brilliantly polished with a £10 wax on look same as a car that is brilliantly polished with a £20000 wax on?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

DJBAILEY said:


> But will a car that is brilliantly polished with a £10 wax on look same as a car that is brilliantly polished with a £20000 wax on?


Methinks you've just started the argument all over again DJ....:lol:


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Laws of diminishing returns.

The world of HiFi is a suitable analogy. £20,000 speakers won't make a poor audio source sound a lot better than £100 speakers. The source starts from the media (CD, MP3, lossless, etc), the pre-amp stage, the amp stage and then the speakers.

If you feed in a poor signal, you get a poor result.

In this analogy, the paintwork would be the media source and the wax would be the speakers.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> But will a car that is brilliantly polished with a £10 wax on look same as a car that is brilliantly polished with a £20000 wax on?


Arr see if I brilliantly polish a car to perfection "which I always do" then I wouldn't use a wax that cost a fortune:doublesho no, I would use a show glaze like Meguaires #7 show glaze just to give it the wow factor :doublesho so it would make a big difference if you used a £2000 wax on in stead of a £10 wax, but remember that they are more used as a protectant for your paint.:wave:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

evoke said:


> Laws of diminishing returns.
> 
> The world of HiFi is a suitable analogy. £20,000 speakers won't make a poor audio source sound a lot better than £100 speakers. The source starts from the media (CD, MP3, lossless, etc), the pre-amp stage, the amp stage and then the speakers.
> 
> ...


I hear you. Love the analogy as a fellow audiophile.

It just that when every one makes this statement they always say that the look comes from the prep/polishing and not the LSP/wax. Then they always make the same comparison between a $10 cheap wax on a highly polished car and an expensive (say > $200) wax on a car that has not been prepped/polished.

Of course the polished/prepped car will look better. No one disputes that.

So my stereo analogy would be, if I had 2 set ups that was using a the finest CD/DVD drive with the finest outboard DAC, but one set up had $100 speakers and the other had $10,000 speakers. So both are getting the same high quality source signal which would sound better?

I'm just trying to ask the question a different way.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Really interesting thread this, just been having a read through it...

And there are some points which I agree on and some not so much.

Obviously prep is king here, get the panel the wax is going on to the best condition you can then you give the wax the best chance it can to shine.

Now obviously the thread was about expensive waxes vs cheap waxes, it seems to me that its all about you pain threshold and how much you are willing to spend to get those extra small (and I mean small) gains in performance.

My most expenvive wax cost me £75 and my cheapest was less than £15... Could I tell the difference between the 2 on a panel prepped in the same way? Yes i could but the difference is pretty small.

Could I tell the difference in application? Without a doubt.

From personal point of view there is no way I would spend £100+ on a wax but thats because I would rather spend my cash on Jaffa cakes and sweets but thats just me.

I can however tell you for sure that the wax makers in this country are producing some stunning waxes which look really good on a panel, which are great to apply and remove and are packaged to a really high standard for alot less than £100 so for me why would I spend more than that figure (Please bear in mind that to start with my 1st proper wax cost me £25 and I thought that was alot and couldn't see my self spending more than that).

Just bear in mind that the picture below is a £12 wax, no filters or anything used my my part and no complicated prep involved here.



In summary if you want to spend £300 on a pot of posh wax then do so, I am sure it will be great, just bear in mind you can get great results and great value by spending less espeically these days where waxes have come on so much they are not recognisable from waxes of yesteryear :thumb:

Like I said just my opinion but I have used a fair amount recently :buffer:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I agree. Diminishing returns making only the smallest differences. About $200 US is most I've ever spent on a wax. And I felt guilty about it. Its obvious that there are several members on here whose disposable income is such that these high price waxes wouldn't impact their bottom line very much. I am not one of them. I live vicariously through you and appreciate when someone reviews one of these waxes so I can try to see what its all about.

I also can't stand it when someone says that they'll apply 4-6 sealants/waxes to a car and they want you to identify which LSP is on which panel thinking that proves some point (the Junkman does this all the time saying that the LSP doesn't matter). No one I've seen has ever claimed that they can tell which LSP has been applied to a car. That's not the point. Probably impossible. But that has nothing to do with those 4-6 sealants/waxes applied individually to the whole entire car making the car look different than the next LSP (albeit small differences).


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> I also can't stand it when someone says that they'll apply 4-6 sealants/waxes to a car and they want you to identify which LSP is on which panel thinking that proves some point (the Junkman does this all the time saying that the LSP doesn't matter). No one I've seen has ever claimed that they can tell which LSP has been applied to a car. That's not the point. Probably impossible. But that has nothing to do with those 4-6 sealants/waxes applied individually to the entire car would not make the car look different than the next LSP (albeit small differences).


Absolutley.... If you put me in front of a car with loads of different LSP's on I might be able to say weather or not its a sealant or a wax (although those lines are becoming blurred these days:lol but I certainly couldn't say what wax/sealant it was....

Now if you gave me 2 waxes to apply to a panel I could tell you about differences in application and removal and could possibly comment on differences in looks if there was one (and there are differences between waxes).

It would take a more trained eye than mine to tell you what they are even if its possible,


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't forget different people have different requirements. My current wax would be classed as 'expensive' by many but it fits my requirements- I'm not affluent, but I will make the required outlay if it suits my purposes. I choose waxes which last minimum 6 months and for increased outlay I achieve the 'just waxed' look for the whole period so cost-wise it isn't expensive compared to someone who enjoys waxing every month using a pot costing much less. DJs audio analogy is correct, but there are plenty of people who can't or just don't appreciate the differences- but that doesn't mean the gains aren't there, sparkling wines and champagne are just another example. I've met many rich and successful business people who wear cheap clothing and watches because they are functional and they don't feel inclined to spend more.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Some people Say Money wouldn't change them.

I can Honestly Say it would change me as i would be trying all the finer things in life. Expensive cars the lot. 

we all buy to our budget and lifestyle. Im happy with the waxes i use for the money i have and spend. For under £40 i get protection on the paint I've spent weeks correcting and a great finish. 

If i had they money would i try a £500 Wax, Absolutly and why Not. if you can afford to use them and find them easier to apply and remove and leave a better finish then happy days.

But in reality i don't think the price outweighs the finish or usability.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> What are these "expensive" waxes actually made of though?
> 
> I wonder if the price is due to the development costs rather than ingredients?


i would say both


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

In the dark probably, yes?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Arr see if I brilliantly polish a car to perfection "which I always do" then I wouldn't use a wax that cost a fortune:doublesho no, I would use a show glaze like Meguaires #7 show glaze just to give it the wow factor :doublesho so it would make a big difference if you used a £2000 wax on in stead of a £10 wax, but remember that they are more used as a protectant for your paint.:wave:


only problem is chongo is although #7 looks fantastic after about 10 days it will be gone, no mater what you put on top of it. After its gone what do you rely on then?. the £10 wax or something like pinnacle souveran. Some waxes are more about looks than protection


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Really interesting thread this, just been having a read through it...
> 
> And there are some points which I agree on and some not so much.
> 
> ...


one thing to take into consideration is how that £12 wax will look in a few months, and compare it to how a quality wax will look.
By the looks of the pot the £12 is for a sample pot and not a full pot


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> one thing to take into consideration is how that £12 wax will look in a few months, and compare it to how a quality wax will look.
> By the looks of the pot the £12 is for a sample pot and not a full pot


It is a sample of a £12 pot in the pics, the full size ones are bigger... :thumb:


----------

